# brass questions



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I ordered soem unfired brass and I was wondering how many times can it be reloaded safely? How do yo tell when it is not longer safe to use? How do you dispose of brass that is no longer loadable? Is it recyclable, or do you just sell it for scrap?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You can use them till they start to split. Usually the mouth of the case will wear out first. The less you work it the longer they will last. Only expand them just enough to get the bullet you are using started and only crimp just enough to get the job done. Pistol brass in calibers like 38 special, and 45 Colt can last a very long time if treated right. Magnums and auto loaders are a bit harder on brass but you can still get a ton of reloads out of them. Just keep an eye on them and cull out the ones that are starting to split at the mouth or are bulging bad at the base. When they are done you can save them up and sell them to a scrap dealer or just pitch them as they die.

Hope that answers


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I purchase a couple thousand once fired brass and sort thru them to make certain they are fresh. I will then use that lot for 2 or 3 years then start over with a fresh batch. $100 every three years is a non expense in my opinion. If I shoot 1000 per month on average they will see 18 reloads before I scrap them. The scrap is still good and can be given ro a newbie or sold as scrap metal.

I prefer to not let it fail in my gun.

tumbleweed


----------

